# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 03/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tại Châu Đốc lượng khách hành hương vẫn tấp nập, tham quan núi Sam, núi Cấm, mua sắm tại chợ Tịnh Biên những đặc sản, hàng hóa vùng biên giới, thăm đền Nguyễn Trung Trực người khai sinh vùng đất Rạch Giá - Hà Tiên. Thăm những thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp của đất Phú Yên như Ghềnh Đá Đĩa, đầm Ô Loan, nhà thờ Mằng Lăng, bãi biển Đại Lãnh tuyệt đẹp làm say lòng du khách. Thưởng thức cóc món ăn đặc sản tại Tuy Hòa.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH - CHÂU ĐỐC - HÀ TIÊN 3N2Đ*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.480.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện: xe du lịchKhởi hành: thứ 6 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe du lịch đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn.Vé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch TST tourist 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - PHÚ YÊN BIỂN GỌI 3N2Đ*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour từ: 2.870.000VND/người( áp dụng nhóm 10 - 12 khách)Phương tiện đi lại: xe du lịchKhởi hành: thứ 6 hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Các bữa ăn theo chương trình, vé thăm quan.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 4 - 5 saoXe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Các chi phí cá nhân không nằm trong chương trình. Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Vinatour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - PHNOM PENH - SIHANOUK VILLE 4N3Đ*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.780.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: thứ 5 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của  CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN THƯƠNG MẠI DU LỊCH SEN VÀNG 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - BẮC KINH - TÔ CHÂU - HÀNG CHÂU - THƯỢNG HẢI 7N6Đ*

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêmGiá tour từ: 15.290.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: máy bayKhởi hành: 28/3

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Vé tham quan, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

